

Show HN: Soundbounce OS X beta (Spotify Premium required) - pdaddyo
https://github.com/pdaddyo/soundbounce/releases/tag/0.9-beta-osx

======
pdaddyo
More info available at [http://soundbounce.org/](http://soundbounce.org/)

------
andrew_bram
SoundBounce Rocks, its even better than SoundDrop!!!

------
tuananh
Not a single full screenshot!?

